# Virtuoso-composers one composition away from oblivion



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

Please list the composers whose fame and mystique can be ascribed to one composition which remains an aspiration of soloists and a favorite of virtuosi.

I'll begin with:

Bazzini (La Ronde des Lutins)
Felix Blumenfeld (Etude for the Left-Hand, Op.36)
Paul de Schlözer (Etude de сoncert, Op.1, no.2) 
Schulz-Evler (Arabesques on themes from 'The Beautiful Blue Danube')


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Widor - Toccata

I have several Widor CD's, but it seems almost no-one looks beyond the famous toccata from organ symphony 5.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Double post, sorry mods .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If it has to be only chamber it narrows it, so i widened it a bit.


Barber- Adagio for stings.

Pachelbel - Canon in D


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Pugg said:


> If it has to be only chamber it narrows it, so i widened it a bit.
> 
> 
> Barber- Adagio for stings.
> ...


Barber's concertos for violin (especially) and piano are popular.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The OP asked for "one composition *which remains an aspiration of soloists and a favorite of virtuosi*." My bolding.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EdwardBast said:


> Barber's concertos for violin (especially) and piano are popular.


I know, so is the Knoxville: Summer of 1915 but in general I would say the Adagio is the most recognized.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Tartini - Devil's Trill. Pretty much everyone ignores his other stuff. It's a shame, because some of his other works are almost as good as his diabolical hit!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bizet Carmen. One hit wonder, but gigantic. The Symphony in C and the Pearl Fishers? Languishing on posters' shelves, collecting dust.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Tartini - Devil's Trill. Pretty much everyone ignores his other stuff. It's a shame, because some of his other works are almost as good as his diabolical hit!


Yeah, that's a good one. As you say, Tartini has some other fine works.

Orff could be described as a one-hit wonder. I'd probably call him a no hit wonder though!

Of course, there's Dukas.

At best, Bruch would be considered a two-hit wonder.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Yeah, that's a good one. As you say, Tartini has some other fine works.
> 
> Orff could be described as a one-hit wonder. I'd probably call him a no hit wonder though!
> 
> ...


Dukas offered me a two-week apprenticeship. Should I take it?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Dukas offered me a two-week apprenticeship. Should I take it?


You'll learn how to do amazing things with brooms. :lol: If that interests you, why not?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> You'll learn how to do amazing things with brooms. :lol: If that interests you, why not?


He's good with spaghetti. A real sauce-erer, I heard.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Bizet Carmen. One hit wonder, but gigantic. *The Symphony in C* and the Pearl Fishers? Languishing on posters' shelves, collecting dust.


Not if you like ballet. 

Watched the recently released Blu-Ray again over the weekend.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I was listening to Haydn's Symphony No. 25 in C this morning. I can't help but wonder if the teenage Bizet heard it while composing his symphony. There are some striking resemblances between his first and Bizet's final movements.


----------



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

Novacek (Perpetuum mobile)
Vitali (Chaconne)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Fenestella said:


> Vitali (Chaconne)


Sort of sad, too, how lots of these "pieces" are actually scrambled and frankensteinized pieces from the original composer. Same with Tartini, or even the poor, much-arranged-and-dearranged Pachelbel Canon. Or the little parlour piece by Kriesler which he attributed to Puganini.

I'm also surprised how that slushy romantic little cello piece can still be frequently ascribed on concert flyers to Frescobaldi, despite the fact that he never composed anything like it and cellos weren't even solo instruments before Gabrielli.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

What's his name... Errr... Handel! Yes, that's it: Mr. Handel Halvorsen.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Castrucci.... oh wait, he's already _in _oblivion.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Anton Rubenstein who composed Symphonies, Opera, Chamber Music and plenty of Piano works. One of the very greatest Pianists of the 19th century. Today if he is remembered for one short piano melody if at all. The Op.15 Piano Trio is a nice work


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Christian Sinding, 
Rustle of Spring.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Quartetfore said:


> Anton *Rubenstein* who composed Symphonies, Opera, Chamber Music and plenty of Piano works. One of the very greatest Pianists of the 19th century. Today if he is remembered for one short piano melody if at all. The Op.15 Piano Trio is a nice work


Allow me to be an annoying prick - it's _Rubinstein_!


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Dukas offered me a two-week apprenticeship. Should I take it?


I thought you were old, but not that old!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

It's ok hpowders - I got the joke


----------



## violyona (Jul 23, 2017)

What about Nikolai Medtner? I think he's brilliant but his pieces and sonatas are played so rarely! Please, if you never hear him turn on the first violin sonata or the first piano sonata. It's awesome things.


----------

